# Weird Behavior with 1DX II and silent shooting



## unfocused (Jun 9, 2016)

First of all, let me say that if someone points out that I've got a simple setting wrong and I'm an idiot, I wont be offended.

I was shooting a press conference today and decided to use silent single shooting on my new 1DX II. (Man, I know I will miss the real silent shooting of the 5D III.) It seemed like the least noisy option. 

But, when I push the shutter button, the mirror goes up and then stays up until I release the pressure on the button. (Almost sounds like it is taking a bulb exposure, but it is not). So, instead of one slightly less noisy shutter click, you get one click and then when you release the shutter button another. 

When all else fails, I read the manual and here's is what it says, "Single: silent shooting...the internal mechanical operation is not executed until you return the shutter button to its halfway position."

I guess that means that the mirror goes up and stays up until you release pressure on the shutter. I'm wondering if anyone else has tried this and has a suggestion for a work-around or if, as I say, I'm an idiot and I've got a setting wrong.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2016)

What you describe (though it sounds weird to you) is the expected behavior. So, no workaround.

Well...maybe one workaround. 

More seriously, you could try Live View Silent Shooting.


----------



## unfocused (Jun 9, 2016)

Thanks Neuro. As always you can be counted on to know the details. We may sometimes disagree, but I certainly appreciate your willingness to offer help to others. 

At least now I know I'm not crazy. 

I do think I'll pass on the Sound Blimp. 

I was just playing with it again and I really think the Silent Slow Speed Shooting is less obnoxious. At least you don't get this long pause waiting for the other shoe to drop. 

So are you still sticking with the 1DX or are you starting to weaken?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 9, 2016)

The 1Ds MkIII, and I'm sure other 1 series, do that too. I like it, if I am taking a picture of a golf tee shot or inside a church ceremony or a classical concert, I can take the image (the first clunk) then wait for a more opportune moment to reset the internal mechanism, I'll often put the camera behind my back or wait for a less stressful moment for the second clunk.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 9, 2016)

unfocused said:


> So are you still sticking with the 1DX or are you starting to weaken?



No plans to get the 1D X II.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 9, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> What you describe (though it sounds weird to you) is the expected behavior. So, no workaround.
> 
> Well...maybe one workaround.
> 
> More seriously, you could try Live View Silent Shooting.



John that is insane! $1295.00 for a polyurethane skin? I noticed that there were no reviews- likely nobody in their right mind would spend that money for a plastic enclosure. Sheesh.

Sek


----------



## unfocused (Jun 9, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > What you describe (though it sounds weird to you) is the expected behavior. So, no workaround.
> ...



My understanding is that these things are most often used by still photographers who have to shoot on a film set. But I have no firsthand knowledge if that is the case.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi unfocused. 
This sounds a lot like the old 7D silent setting, (except that was live view only I think) on that there was two modes, mode 2 as you describe, and mode 1 was the full cycle on press of the button, could also be set to continuous drive mode if I recall correctly. I would hope the 1DxII would be able to at least do mode 1. 

Cheers, Graham. 




unfocused said:


> First of all, let me say that if someone points out that I've got a simple setting wrong and I'm an idiot, I wont be offended.
> 
> I was shooting a press conference today and decided to use silent single shooting on my new 1DX II. (Man, I know I will miss the real silent shooting of the 5D III.) It seemed like the least noisy option.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mario (Jun 27, 2016)

unfocused said:


> ... a suggestion for a work-around ...



Set one of the continuous silent shooting modes to 1 fps, and don't hold the shutter button down for longer than 1 second .

The 1DX did the same (keeping the mirror up until the shutter button was released) in silent mode and unfortunately didn't have a continuous silent shooting mode.

Mario


----------

